
Gold will become “Reddit Premium” - troydavis
https://www.reddit.com/r/beta/comments/9731n6/gold_will_become_reddit_premium/
======
zahrc
I know that the gilding feature has been a major part of the Reddit culture
and I can also understand that the rebrand now somewhat destroys that.

But dear god it's hard for me to comprehend how people get so angry about this
stuff.

------
troydavis
More:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/changelog/comments/95z263/hey_rchan...](https://www.reddit.com/r/changelog/comments/95z263/hey_rchangelog_today_were_sharing_some_upcoming/),
[https://www.reddit.com/r/changelog/comments/95z263/hey_rchan...](https://www.reddit.com/r/changelog/comments/95z263/hey_rchangelog_today_were_sharing_some_upcoming/e3zvg04/)

